# مشكلة P6 v7 مع ويندز سفن 64بت



## أبو نادر (20 يناير 2010)

أخوننا الافاضل أحاول تنزيل هذه النسخة p6 v7 على جهاز به ويندوز 7 64bit 
فتظهر لي الرسالة التالية

if you are installing Primavera P6 the first time .you must install the oracle 11G Client(32-bit) from the Oracle online store after installing P6

بعد التحميل يعطيك رسالة مفادها أن فشل في انشاء قاعدة بيانات ولو تجاهلت الأمر يعطيك رسال أنه غير قادر على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات

علما بأني حاولت تنزيل P6 م ترقيتها لفرجن 7 دون جدوى حتى اس كيو ال لم تنجح في التسطيب مع فرجن 6

أرجو ارشادي للحل الصحيح فأنا بأمس الحاجة لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (20 يناير 2010)

*برجاء وجود حل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء من الأخوة الأفاضل 
طرح لحل لان وجد هذه المشكلة مع إني نصبت ورأكل 11 وبرده نفس المشكلة موجودة


----------



## فانوس العرب (20 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز بعد التحية...
حاول ان تنزل p6.1 فأنا عندى وندوز 7 ultimate مثلك وهو64 بت وقد نزلت هذه النسخة من البريمافيرا عليه وعملت بدون مشكلة...ولكن أسمح لى بالسؤال لماذا تحاول تنزيل نسخة البريمافيرا v7 على الرغم من أنها تعتمد على قاعدة بيانات أوراكل والتى سمعت أنها تغلق بعد 45 يوم أوتوماتكيا..أم أننى مخطىء فى هذا؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نادر (20 يناير 2010)

حتى بريمافيرا 6 لم أنجح في تسطيبها وواجهتني مشكلة مع اس كيو ال مشابهة لمشكلة اوراكل
يبدو أن فقواعد البيانات المرافقة لكلا النسختين غير متوافقة مع ويندوز 7 64 بت وعلى العموم سأحاول اعادة تنزيل 6 مرة أخرى

أما عن أن فرجن سبعة صالحة لمدة 45 يوم فأنا أعلم مستخدمين تجاوزوا الفترة دون مشاكل والظاهر أن النسخة فري فعلا 
أو على الأقل لمن قام بالترقية من 6 الى 7


----------



## فانوس العرب (20 يناير 2010)

هل قمت بعمل فورمات لل c: قبل أن تقوم بتنزيل الوندوز...لانك لو لم تفعل هذا أو قمت بعمل upgrade فأن الوندوز الجديد سوف يقرأ من القديم وتظل مشكلة قاعدة البيانات موجودة عندك


----------



## أبو نادر (20 يناير 2010)

فانوس العرب قال:


> هل قمت بعمل فورمات لل c: قبل أن تقوم بتنزيل الوندوز...لانك لو لم تفعل هذا أو قمت بعمل upgrade فأن الوندوز الجديد سوف يقرأ من القديم وتظل مشكلة قاعدة البيانات موجودة عندك



لجهاز المقصود هو لابتوب تشويبا حديث به نسخة سفن أورجينال


----------



## فانوس العرب (21 يناير 2010)

يا أخى العزيز لابد عند تنزيل نسخة الوندوز على الجهاز أن تقوم بعمل الفورمات للدرايف الذى تقوم بتنزيل الوندوز عليه بغض النظر عن نوع الجهاز وقدمه أو حداثته"علما بأنك يمكن أن تنزل نسخة الوندوز 32بت بدلا من 64 حيث أن هذا خيار يظهر لك أثناء تنزيل الوندوز" حتى لا يحدث نوع من التداخل بين ملفات الوندوز القديم-الذى كان مسطب من قبل على الجهاز-وبين الوندوز الذى تنزله مرة أخرى على الجهاز ....وخلاصة الكلام كى لا تصاب بالصدع منى قم بعمل فورمات للc: ثم قم بتنزيل الوندوز على الجهاز ثم حاول تنزيل البريمافيرا مرة أخرى وأخبرنى بالنتيجة


----------



## أبو نادر (21 يناير 2010)

فانوس العرب قال:


> يا أخى العزيز لابد عند تنزيل نسخة الوندوز على الجهاز أن تقوم بعمل الفورمات للدرايف الذى تقوم بتنزيل الوندوز عليه بغض النظر عن نوع الجهاز وقدمه أو حداثته"علما بأنك يمكن أن تنزل نسخة الوندوز 32بت بدلا من 64 حيث أن هذا خيار يظهر لك أثناء تنزيل الوندوز" حتى لا يحدث نوع من التداخل بين ملفات الوندوز القديم-الذى كان مسطب من قبل على الجهاز-وبين الوندوز الذى تنزله مرة أخرى على الجهاز ....وخلاصة الكلام كى لا تصاب بالصدع منى قم بعمل فورمات للc: ثم قم بتنزيل الوندوز على الجهاز ثم حاول تنزيل البريمافيرا مرة أخرى وأخبرنى بالنتيجة



أخي الحبيب أشكرك للاهتمام
قصدت بجهاز حديث أن صاحبه قام بشرائه حديثا وأن الشركة المصنعة أرفقت نسخة أصلية من ويندوز سفن 64 بت
فلو كنت مكانه ألن تحاول استنفاذ جميع الفرص قبل اللجوء للفورمات وانزال نسخة ويندوز غير أصلية
مجددا شكرا للاهتمام سأبحث عن أوراكل 11 64 بت وانزله على الجهاز ثم أعيد تنصيب بريمافيرا من جديد وأخبركم بالنتيجة


----------



## Ehab Abd El-Aziz (17 مايو 2010)

النسخة تعمل لدى على نفس مواصفات جهازك ولكن للعلم p6.7 به الكثير من التعديلات صدرت من خلال sp1 و لايمكن تحميلها إلا من خلال عقد صيانة (ترخيص) و الجميع الأن يبحث عنها


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 مايو 2010)

اخى الحبيب لا تقم بعمل فورمات للدريف سى ابدا ولكن يمكنك استخدام اعادة ضبط المصنع وسيقوم يتحميل الوندوز الاصلى من جديد وسيتم تلافى المشكله باذن الله لانها حدثت معى على جهاز توشيبا ايضا محمل عليه وندوز 7 64 اى انها نفس الحاله*


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 مايو 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> أخي الحبيب أشكرك للاهتمام
> قصدت بجهاز حديث أن صاحبه قام بشرائه حديثا وأن الشركة المصنعة أرفقت نسخة أصلية من ويندوز سفن 64 بت
> فلو كنت مكانه ألن تحاول استنفاذ جميع الفرص قبل اللجوء للفورمات وانزال نسخة ويندوز غير أصلية
> مجددا شكرا للاهتمام سأبحث عن أوراكل 11 64 بت وانزله على الجهاز ثم أعيد تنصيب بريمافيرا من جديد وأخبركم بالنتيجة


اخى الحبيب لا تقم بعمل فورمات للدريف سى ابدا ولكن يمكنك استخدام اعادة ضبط المصنع وسيقوم يتحميل الوندوز الاصلى من جديد وسيتم تلافى المشكله باذن الله لانها حدثت معى على جهاز توشيبا ايضا محمل عليه وندوز 7 64 اى انها نفس الحاله*


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 يونيو 2010)

لقد وقعت بنفس المشكلة، فقد وصلني لابتوب جديد محمل علية ويندوز 7 ، 64 بت ، وبدأت بتحميل برامجي عليه، وعند بريمافيرا توقفت، ولغاية الآن لا أعرف الحل، المشكلة هي في sql حيث أنها غير موجودة بعد تحميل بريمافيرا، البريمافيرا موجودة ،ولكن sql غير موجودة، لذلك لا يمكن فتح البريمافيرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (26 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم ارجو ان تقوم بتسطيب برنامج p6.0 و ليس p6.1 حيث اني واجهت نفس المشكله و الحمد لله عندما قمت بتسطيب p6.0 اشتغل زي الفل


----------



## mmken2010 (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى نفس المشكله بتقابلنى
والويندوز بتاعى سفن 64 بت
جاى مع اللابتوب اوريجينال
وياريت لو فى احل يا شباب لان فرمتة السي ده حل مستحيل لان زى ما ذكرت الويندوز اصلى وبنحتاجه عشان يعمل ابديت الى اخره
وشكراا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 يونيو 2010)

زى ما قلتلكم شباب قبل كده اعمل اعادة ضبط المصنع


----------



## mamal (6 يوليو 2010)

*لحل مشكلة تحميل p6*

. Install P6 as a standalone. 
2. Do not install sample Projects. 

After installing reboot your PC. Try to login with User- admin Password- admin. 
Then you will get message "Server not configured"
Now Start Here-
1. Click the tab beside database PMDB
2 You will see "Edit Database Connections" 
3 Click Configure 
4 Check Database alias= PMDB 
5 Select Driver type = Microsoft SQL Server/SQL Express 
6 Click Next and you will at Configure SQL Server Connection 
7 Now here you should enter following - 
Host Name = your computer name-PC\PRIMAVERA 

(if you open My Computer you will find your computer name at bottomleft corner or open Device Manager your computer name will be at the top) 

Database Name = pmdb$primavera 

8 Go to next screen and Do not change anything!! , click Next to Validate database connection, 9

9 Go ahed by clicking Next, Check Connection Successful!! Dialog & Finish 

Follow the same procedure for Methodology Management Database 
Host Name will be the same 
Database will be MMDB 
Database name will be mmdb$primavera 

Rest of all as above.


شكرا:75:


----------



## أشرف الحسن (3 فبراير 2011)

_


mamal قال:



. Install P6 as a standalone.

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


mamal قال:


> _2. Do not install sample Projects. _
> 
> _After installing reboot your PC. Try to login with User- admin Password- admin. _
> _Then you will get message "Server not configured"_
> ...




First of all thaank you very much for you processor but I have a problem in step 8: it needs a public username and password and i can't go to the next step without filling those two fields (NEXT button is inactive until I fill these two fields)
so what should I fill???? what username and password should I fill


----------



## boushy (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور مقدما علي التفاعل اخي الحبيب


----------



## Ausamabadi (21 مايو 2011)

اخواني ,,,, انا حصلت لي نفس المشكلة مع P6 R8 قد حاولت الكثير وقرأت الكثير وحتى نزلت اوراكل 11 ولم انجح بعمل توصيل البريمافيرا مع قاعدة البينات مع العلم بانها تعمل .
واخيرا عملت اعادة recovery للجهاز علما ان استعمل ويندوز 7 64 بت وقمت بتنصيب البريمافيرا نفسه ولكن مع تغيير موقع التنصيب ليكون C:\Primavera واستعملت اوراكل 10 وقد اشتغل بصورة صحيحة 100%


----------



## مروه طارق (22 مايو 2013)

ياريت لو في حلول جديده حد يفدنا لأني نفس المشكله ال sql sp2 و أيضا sql sp3 لم يتفبل الجهاز تسطبهم 
فهل أوكرال 10 سيحل المشكله 
ياررب تتحل


----------

